# Type My Crush From Work <3



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I have a crush on somebody from work. :kitteh:

The thing is, like most adolescent-to-young-adult-romances, I don't even know his name or who he truly is. We've only encountered each other just a few times. All I know about him is that he's my coworker, he works hard, and he has the softest eyes and voice I've ever known. Ever. I'm not even joking here... Hearing his voice makes me feel calm and happy.

When I had to help bag the customer's food while he was behind the register, he turned to me and said, "Thank you for bagging." in that same soft voice. At that moment, I knew I would start crushing on him. Then about a week or so later, I was behind a register doing a customer's order, when I saw him behind said customer. I thought that maybe he was friends with the customers or something, so I kept my giddiness to myself.

Well, the next thing he did really surprised me- He literally pushed the belt (the thing that transports the food to the "bagging" section of the table... I don't know, you see them all the time in groccery stores!) aside and said, "I'll help bag."

One of the customers (now I truly realize that they're friends) looked at him with a mixture of surprise and this sort of knowing that he's acting out of character. With a smile and kind of... angry looking eyes? I don't know how to describe it, but it's like she's saying to him, "Are you... are you serious, dude? Is that how you impress her on a daily basis?"

So anyway, I did my business, and I saw him doing other things, and I couldn't help but feel so happy when I get to stare at him. Secretly, of course.

Well, let's see, what else... I think he's an Extroverted-Feeler. There's nothing shy about him and I hardly think of him as a Thinker. I think he's too... "soft" for that label. Maybe he's a Judger because, again, he works really hard and efficiently. Very organized and don't like to make waves with the managers.

I remember seeing him the very first time, I kind of went into shock and felt really, really awkward and afraid of him. But not in a bad way, but in a good way. I thought he was gorgeous, despite some people joked to me about him being kind of husky due to his weight. (He's got that strong-yet-cuddly look to him.) roud:

I don't know, I don't know why I'm making this thread, or keep writing about him paragraph after paragraph, but I can't stop thinking about him. I don't even know his complete name. I just like the way he talked to me... with the most gentle way that I've ever encountered. I went through life with people either being too loud around me or yelling at me/other people... and I go around feeling so much fear and stress from it all. I even have terrifying nightmares about people screaming... but with him, it's soft, gentle, and quiet. It's like, a mild Spring morning after years of experiencing harsh Winter times.

Ugh, why am I still writing? I think this is getting too long, but I really like him. _I don't even know him but I really, really like him._ I'm getting so pathetic. But I want him. If not as a lover, then at least as a very good friend. I told my ESTP brother about him and he didn't seemed very happy hearing about me crushing on a man. (Then again my brother never liked knowing I'm getting involved with men. He does have a weird territorial problem over me.)

Anyway, to cut this annoyingly long thread short- What type do you think he is? Remember that he is not shy, but he is not loud and brash, he's soft and gentle yet strong. ^^ And he's a hard, organized worker. He has a gentle face. And sweet eyes.

So, what do you think?


----------



## lololol (Feb 22, 2012)

I think he sounds like an I- because he's trying to help/doing things for you, not constantly trying to start a conversation or saying loud things in front of the customers. Or he could just be an E but doing things in a more I-friendly way. Anyhow he sounds cute!!!

Do you think he could be an INFP too?


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

lololol said:


> I think he sounds like an I- because he's trying to help/doing things for you, not constantly trying to start a conversation or saying loud things in front of the customers. Or he could just be an E but doing things in a more I-friendly way. Anyhow he sounds cute!!!
> 
> Do you think he could be an INFP too?


I don't doubt that he could be an INFP. It's just, something tells me as an Extrovert, just not a hardcore one, that's all. ^_^

Oh, I do suddenly remember one encounter between me and him; I never got my break one work day, and my manager came up to me and gave me a coupon for compensation. So, I decided to get a hair product and with the coupon, I pretty much got it for free. So, anyway, I went to the register with him behind it, and he did my order. When he rang it up and total'ed the price, it said that the product is free and that HE owes me some money now. (The product was like... a buck-something, and the coupon was a $2 off deal.)

He sort of outstretched his arms and said, "Oh... looks like I owe you money back now." I don't know why, but it was so adorable. XD And his blue eyes doesn't really help his adorableness. <3


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you considered INFJ? The most extraverted introverts (this'd also fit the J), they enjoy helping people -- they sometimes come off as cold, but they're warm and cuddly on the inside. Very animated facial expression, (really depends on the introversion), uses gestures a lot. Mm?


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

NeonSyph3 said:


> Have you considered INFJ? The most extraverted introverts (this'd also fit the J), they enjoy helping people -- they sometimes come off as cold, but they're warm and cuddly on the inside. Very animated facial expression, (really depends on the introversion), uses gestures a lot. Mm?


GASP! You think he might be an INFJ? Because then... this will be my very first time meeting an INFJ male face-to-face! 

But, do you think he might be a Sensor?

Oh my gosh, I'm going to keep updating this thread. Maybe the the next time I see him, I'm gonna try and do... something.. anything... to get us talking some more. ><


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

Ehh.. I really can't tell you much, you could consider INFJ but you'd have to do some research. You've mostly said what you think of him , typing him would be much like guessing -- could you tell us some more ?


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

my first thought was INFP (because of his behavior and soft eyes) except that INFPs aren't typically known for coming off as extraverts. so...ENFJ or ISFJ possibly?

i know an ISFJ irl who comes across as an extravert (like a gentler form of an extravert - it's hard to explain) but is actually introverted - ISFJs are very kind and gentle people who can easily make you feel at home around them, and like to take care of others. and ENFJs (at least based on the pictures in their thread and the ENFJ i know irl) are sweet to others, are very aware of your unspoken feelings and reach out to you to help you, and have extremely kind eyes.  

i'm doubtful about INFJ - yes, we can come off as extraverts (people often think i am), but based on the INFJ eyes/INFJ pictures threads, and my own experience, our eyes probably come off as piercing into your soul, or 'faraway in a distant land' fairly often, rather than perennially soft - and would soften if we were feeling tender feelings towards the person we were looking at. it seems that our eyes would tend to be more 'gentle' than 'soft.' i think of INFP and ENFJ eyes as usually soft, and ISFJ eyes as soft fairly often...

then again, if you see softness in his eyes when he looks at you but not when he looks at everyone else, that would be more indicative of soft feelings towards you rather than of personality type.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

NeonSyph3 said:


> Ehh.. I really can't tell you much, you could consider INFJ but you'd have to do some research. You've mostly said what you think of him , typing him would be much like guessing -- could you tell us some more ?


Well, let's see... He always has this mild smile on his face. Which I find _adorable!_ ^^ He's quite nice even to strangers. Even so, I do kinda see him as an Introvert, now that I think about it- He has maybe a few casual friends at work, and it's not an all-day thing to see him talk to his friends. He's usually alone doing his own thing.



seastallion said:


> my first thought was INFP (because of his behavior and soft eyes) except that INFPs aren't typically known for coming off as extraverts. so...ENFJ or ISFJ possibly?
> 
> i know an ISFJ irl who comes across as an extravert (like a gentler form of an extravert - it's hard to explain) but is actually introverted - ISFJs are very kind and gentle people who can easily make you feel at home around them, and like to take care of others. and ENFJs (at least based on the pictures in their thread and the ENFJ i know irl) are sweet to others, are very aware of your unspoken feelings and reach out to you to help you, and have extremely kind eyes.
> 
> ...


His eyes are always soft, even when it's not at me. However, his _voice_ gets much more softer when he talks to me moreso than with other people. It simply slays me every time. :]


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

From what you've said, I'd think Fe dom, so ESFJ or ENFJ, but also ISFJ and INFJ, as they're really into helping too. 
I know an INFJ guy and he's very reserved, seems very distant alot of the time, friendly, but not engaging with people.
ISFJ guy is more lively, people focused, mother-like.
ENFJ guy is very helpful, but also chilled out, though he can be dishonest to protect the group.
ESFJ guy I just didn't get along with. He was quite selfish and justified his every action to himself and others, rather than just DOING it XD


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmm, how is he with ideas? I find ENFJs to be somewhat better at explaining them to me (I think NFJs in general are more articulate with others around than SFJs), ESFJs seem to be a little more feelings/interpersonal about them. But may need some more input from actual EFJs to confirm that.
I'd be inclined to say extravert if you don't feel shyness around him.
I know I can come across as pretty outgoing depending on the situation, so perhaps ISFJ as you're only seeing him for short periods in a non friend setting. However the quiet thoughtfulness and softness/composedness could point to INFJ - I think they're perhaps a little more composed, and in some cases reserved than ISFJs in some ways.

Perhaps ask him yourself about introversion/extraversion/how confident/comfortable/shy he is? As well as giving you more info, it'll show you're taking an interest/be a good way to start bonding with him if that's the direction you feel comfortable going in.

And it's always good to remember/consider the enneagram, because that can create differences in each of the types.

Also have a look on Youtube at different videos perhaps.


(This thread was very sweet to read by the way xD)


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I'd say ISFJ or INFJ. He seems to use Fe combined with another function from the way you described him and seems more introverted with not trying to talk to you more (the ESFJ and ENFJ I know are both quite talkative, but myself, the other INFJ I know, and my ISFJ friend aren't so much).

You could try asking him about himself and see what he says? (Talking to him in general is good if you like him, anyway, but INFJs will probably come across as more reserved/private.)


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Update:

So I went to work today, and I went upstairs to put my sweater in the employee closet. And what do you know- *He's there!* The second my eyes landed on him, my heart skipped a beat and like the social retard I am, I pretended I didn't see him and kept my head down. .____.

Once downstairs, I see him doing his usual work, and I am quite sad to say that nothing happened between us. My managers wanted me to do work a little far away from him, so I didn't get to talk to him or anything... 

I'm sorry, guys! Let's hope that for my birthday (which is tomorrow on the 26th!) that I can at least see him again. That's all I truly want for my birthday... :'(


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww.. You're so cute -- I'll be waiting for the next update :L.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Update! :O

Well, my wish came true! <3 I saw my crush today again for my birthday. And you know what's even better? It was more than me just *seeing* him- We also exchanged a bit of words today!  I am so, so, so happy! Okay, so here's what happened:

I saw him while I was behind a register, and my heart stopped for a second again and I was filled with glee. I excitedly told the customers, "Oh my god! I wished to see my crush for my birthday today and it came true!" and they laughed along.

So anyway, I thought that maybe that would be the end of it for today; that I just won't see him until the next day or something. Buuuuut! _He_ came to _me_ and helped along with finishing up the orders. Sigh, I love his soft, beautiful eyes when he looks at me... <3

He's been a great help to me with the customers, and he even pitched in to take over my register so that I can go on my lunch break. OH MY GOSH HE'S SO AMAZING UUUUGGGGHHH!

If only he was mine. It's all I want right now. 

So, the one thing I really notice about his personality is how generally *helpful* he is... not just with ME, but with other people too. That's why I guessed he is an Extroverted-Feeler type; he's always going out of his way to make people feel good, you know?


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

yay!!! Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope it is a great day...it sounds like it has been wonderful so far. 

he really sounds ISFJ to me. 'helpful' is the definition of an ISFJ...while Fe is sensitive to what others feel, and this leads to giving emotional or practical help to others, and finds great fulfillment in doing so, ISFJs_ live_ to help, to serve, to care for others - if 'helpful' is the most fitting word to describe him, i would tend to think he's ISFJ.

and the fact that his voice softens when he talks to you is indicative of softer feelings towards you.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

UPDATE:

I was blessed today for having the exciting opportunity to bag grocceries with my crush behind the register today. (pffft) When I came over in his station to start bagging, he thanked me and I couldn't help but notice how ADORABLE his voice is. ^_^

Moving on, I am realizing from the corner of my eye how much he tries to catch every opportunity to try and be near me or talk to me. He even thanked me again in the middle of bagging action and I almost lol'd outloud because he didn't have to thank me again. He's also very caring, and tries to help me bag while being a cashier at the same time (it's a bit hard to do, ugh) but I truly appreciated it. 

(I could also tell from the corner of my eye how often he glances at me. Eeeeee!)

Here's one thing I find peculiar about him: Whenever he's walking nearby (like a few feet away), he doesn't look at me. Or maybe he tries not to. It's a bit refreshing because I'm always being stared at like a piece of meat by other men, so maybe he's just doing it out of not being a jerk? Ah well.

Well, I was quite happy being around him until this girl came next to me and was like, "Hi (my crush's name)" while ignored me as if I'm nothing. He said hi back, but he acted as if he wasn't like... overly estatic that she was around. I really REALLY liked that, because if he was like any other guy, he'd probably would be really flirty around her to try and make me jealous, know what I mean? But he didn't and I found that so endearing.

Of course, she didn't let down. She kept trying to talk to him while ignoring me (made the atmosphere uncomfortably thick) but while he was nice to her, he made sure not to cross any line.

I sadly had to leave because my shift was over, but at least I get to share a few short sentences with my crush. *I just wish that the girl didn't came around and try to f*ck things up between us.*

That's it for today. ;__; I think he's an NF type, you guys.


----------



## HappyRedux (Jan 31, 2012)

lololol said:


> not constantly trying to start a conversation or saying loud things in front of the customers.


 this doesn't mean he isnt an EXXX not that im saying he is.., it can be rather rude to constantly demand peoples attention.. or talk over them.


----------



## mr. rozay (Nov 2, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I was blessed today for having the exciting opportunity to bag grocceries with my crush behind the register today. (pffft) When I came over in his station to start bagging, he thanked me and I couldn't help but notice how ADORABLE his voice is. ^_^
> 
> ...


could it be he's an INTP? 

we can be social chameleons too. 

cause this sounds a lot like me. I try to be generally nice to every person around me because I have no freakin idea what they think of me, or how they feel. So I compensate for my lack of Fe, by doing nice to everyone in order for them to feel good. 

OOhh and when he doesn't look at you when he walks by you, I would do that when I've got a quiet crush on a girl.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Seriously, 18 pages and nobody knows the freaking type? Why don't you just introduce him to it if you're so fascinated with MBTI. He might be interested in it; it's at least a conversation piece for you to talk (did not read the other posts, mind you.) Awesome, my cynicism for never to find love and envious of somebody else finding it is somewhat over.


----------



## lololol (Feb 22, 2012)

HappyRedux said:


> this doesn't mean he isnt an EXXX not that im saying he is.., it can be rather rude to constantly demand peoples attention.. or talk over them.


Yeah true.. I felt that wasn't exactly what I meant to say, even when I was typing it. I mean, Exxxs definitely aren't more likely to be "loud" in a public place or more likely to have a private conversation in a public setting, for that matter. But sometimes I feel like Exxxs in the workplace are more willing to raise their voice or communicate with someone standing farther away.... basically engage more...

Anyhow I agree this thread is really sweet!


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

2GiveMyHeart2 said:


> Seriously, 18 pages and nobody knows the freaking type? Why don't you just introduce him to it if you're so fascinated with MBTI. He might be interested in it; it's at least a conversation piece for you to talk (did not read the other posts, mind you.) Awesome, my cynicism for never to find love and envious of somebody else finding it is somewhat over.


AGH BUT WHAT IF HE DOESN'T CARE FOR THE MBTI LIKE WE DO??! >.<





mr. rozay said:


> could it be he's an INTP?
> 
> we can be social chameleons too.
> 
> ...


I doubt it. Because my ex and my brother are both INTP and... My crush is NOTHING like them. I mean, aside from maybe being an introvert. :S


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, would you rather like a guy who has some of the same interests as you or not? (That may be just my preference, of course.) If he really likes you, he would at least listen and keep an open mind about the subject. He would at least let you talk to him about it if he cares about you. At least you would get a little feedback on something he likes/dislikes. It gives you a heads up on whether if it is or isn't meant to be. If there are too many disinterests, then it's not meant to be no matter how cute he is. Learned it from experience, and love is blind when it comes to attraction.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Why do you want to know his type?

I hope I don't come off as offensive, but you seem a bit obsessed with him? I hope you don't plan on using MBTI as a way of manipulating the relationship into going your way, if that makes any sense? I don't know that he's interested from what you've said, but there's a possibility. However, being realistic, I think you should try and make a move to actually see if there's anything there. Nothing happened besides things that were interpreted as "possible interest" and it's always better to know where you stand. 

Good luck!!


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Oleas said:


> Why do you want to know his type?
> 
> I hope I don't come off as offensive, but you seem a bit obsessed with him? I hope you don't plan on using MBTI as a way of manipulating the relationship into going your way, if that makes any sense?












I am not obsessed with him. I just simply like him. And manipulating the relationship... Wtf, we're not even together yet.

Why do I want to know his type? Why does THIS SITE want to know everybody else's MBTI type?

I think you're assuming the absolute worst out of this thread and quite frankly, that really confuses the hell out of me. This isn't a 1980's suspense movie where a woman plans to kill and eat the flesh of the man that she claims to love.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

PS: Sorry for the snapping, I am just utterly confused and offended. My god, are we suddenly not allowed to like other people? Is this what the world is finally coming to?

Ugh. Dude.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

ForsakenMe said:


> PS: Sorry for the snapping, I am just utterly confused and offended. My god, are we suddenly not allowed to like other people? Is this what the world is finally coming to?
> 
> Ugh. Dude.



Wow... Talk about overreacting. Who said anything about not being able to like other people? I didn't say you were obsessed, and I specifically said I didn't mean to come off as offensive, and that I was only suggesting this idea. By manipulating the relationship (and please stop using my post out of context, you're obviously misunderstanding it), I meant, using his MBTI as a way of knowing what to do, what to say, or planning your actions accordingly.

And to your comment about "why do we want to know people's types" there is an answer. Sometimes we want to know out of curiosity, or because there's something we'd like to explain in them, etc. But I mean, knowing his type will come along with knowing him, and MBTI isn't there to put people into boxes.


PS. I honestly don't understand why you're overreacting to my post like that and I'm sorry I apparently offended you. I also think it's a bit sad that you ask people for their opinion but end up rejecting them and snapping at them. I would have helped out with the typing if you'd given more info but I really couldn't tell from the snippets you posted.

Anyway, best of luck with everything.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Oleas said:


> Wow... Talk about overreacting. Who said anything about not being able to like other people? I didn't say you were obsessed, and I specifically said I didn't mean to come off as offensive, and that I was only suggesting this idea. By manipulating the relationship (and please stop using my post out of context, you're obviously misunderstanding it), I meant, using his MBTI as a way of knowing what to do, what to say, or planning your actions accordingly.
> 
> And to your comment about "why do we want to know people's types" there is an answer. Sometimes we want to know out of curiosity, or because there's something we'd like to explain in them, etc. But I mean, knowing his type will come along with knowing him, and MBTI isn't there to put people into boxes.
> 
> ...


You said that I was "a bit obsessed" with him. So in a way, yes, you did assumed I was obsessed, which couldn't be further from the truth.

The reason why I overreacted is because I felt like you painted me in this horrific way like I'm some dangerous stalker out to hurt him in the name of passion. Why would I even want to do that? It felt terrible having to read your first post because you put me in the spot in front of other people where I am seen as unstable and that just sucks. Imagine if I told you, "Hey, you're being a little obsessive with someone you like, calm down will you?" in front of other people, I'm sure you'd at least feel a bit stunned, since all you did was talked excitedly about someone you have soft feelings for.

I'll admit, I am curious if his type has anything to do with us being compatible, but I still don't see that as a way to manipulate our yet-to-be-blossomed romance. The MBTI is there for us to get to learn about types and how we can get to know them, how to deal with them, etc. Say I know someone who is an ESTJ... who scares the willy out of me... I look for more info on the type and then I'll know what to say (or not say) and what to do (or not do) to make sure the relationship goes smoothly. That's not manipulation, that's called trying to not get my throat slit by the ESTJ if I do say something wrong.

PS. I couldn't give you the appropriate amount of information simply because _I don't have them right now._ I can't make up things about him because that would be false information. I can only tell you what happened and what was said, and how I perceived it.

I'm sorry for the snapping, but I really just felt awful at your previous comment. I felt like I'm some kind of freak of nature when you did that, like I'm supposed to never talk about someone I like out 'lest I want to be made out like I'm a shut-in freak. I suppose it's an INFP thing to lash out after years of being put down like a social outcast.

I'm rambling, but I hope I've made my point clearer this time around.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

There's a little oversensitiveness in this thread... *hides in a corner*


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol, well, this is quite the delightful tea-party; interestingly enough it seems we've lost track of what we were originally doing (unless you've discovered his type already..?)

Extroverted Feelers are among the most outgoing of all types; if he isn't a clear extrovert and is an Fe-user then you can bet he's an introvert.

As for N vs S, you'll have to get to know him better. Check to see which functions he uses: Ni/Se or Si/Ne (more seriously, Ni or Si). Does he seem more 'disconnected' (Ni-dominance) or more 'loyal w/o questioning' (typical of SJ types)?


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

WSidis said:


> There's a little oversensitiveness in this thread... *hides in a corner*


Maybe to you. To me, I was pretty much offended.



PerplexingMango said:


> Lol, well, this is quite the delightful tea-party; interestingly enough it seems we've lost track of what we were originally doing (unless you've discovered his type already..?)
> 
> Extroverted Feelers are among the most outgoing of all types; if he isn't a clear extrovert and is an Fe-user then you can bet he's an introvert.
> 
> As for N vs S, you'll have to get to know him better. Check to see which functions he uses: Ni/Se or Si/Ne (more seriously, Ni or Si). Does he seem more 'disconnected' (Ni-dominance) or more 'loyal w/o questioning' (typical of SJ types)?


Based on your description, he's an ISFJ, then.  Thank you.


----------

